# CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?



## janekdaus (15. Januar 2014)

*CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*

Ich habe seit heute einen neuen cpu kühler. Den kann ich bei mir aber nur so einbauen, dass er die Luft nach oben aus dem Gehäuse pustet oder nach unten. Was ist sinnvoller?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*

Der Thermik entsprechend, in den Himmel damit von unten frische Luft nachströmen kann ohne Störungen


----------



## Talhuber (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*

Hi - physikalisches Gesetz: Wärme steigt - also Warmluft nach oben...


----------



## SilentMan22 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*

Entweder nach hiten in Reichtung des hinteren Gehäuselüfters (wenn vorhanden) oder nach oben.


----------



## Bulldo (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn Gehäuse oben zu ist allerdings auch blöd.
Normal sind doch alle kühler so dass nach hinten raus geht


----------



## Che_at_B (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*

welchen Kühler hast du? Hab bisher nur kühler gesehen die nach hinten ( nach vorne wäre ja quatsch ) blasen. direkt zum Standartlüfter den fast alle Tower/Miditower mitbringen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*



Che_at_B schrieb:


> welchen Kühler hast du? Hab bisher nur kühler gesehen die nach hinten ( nach vorne wäre ja quatsch ) blasen. direkt zum Standartlüfter den fast alle Tower/Miditower mitbringen.


 
Auf den meisten AMD Boards kommt nicht drum rum den CPU-Kühler so einzubauen das er nach oben bläst.

@TE
Aber ohne zu wissen was für eine CPU/Board/Kühler kann man mal wieder nur die Glaskugel befragen


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*

eigentlich ist es egal wie rum du die lüfter einbaust, du solltest nur nicht gegen den Airflow arbeiten.
Hast du beispielsweise in der Gehäusefront Lüfter die Kalteluft einziehen und nach hinten drücken, dann solltest du deinen cpu nicht so ausrichten das dieser gegen diesen Luftstrom arbeitet.
Bedenke das auch Netzteile Lüfter haben und Luft einziehen und aus dem Gehäuse fördern.


----------



## facehugger (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*

Was haste denn überhaupt für Hardware verbaut? Ne Glaskugel haben wir hier nämlich nicht...

Gruß


----------



## Intel22nm (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*



janekdaus schrieb:


> Ich habe seit heute einen neuen cpu kühler. Den kann ich bei mir aber nur so einbauen, dass er die Luft nach oben aus dem Gehäuse pustet oder nach unten. Was ist sinnvoller?


 
Mach am besten ein Foto innen vom Gehäuse.

Dann sieht man wo ist das Netzteil eingebaut (unten oder oben), wo sind Lüfter die ausblasen (hinten oder in den Seitenwänden), wo sind Lüfter die einblasen (meist vorne oder gar keine).

Die Lüfterregelung beim CPU Kühler sollte zu den anderen Lüftern im Gehäuse passen. Manchmal macht es Sinn, den Kühler so wie er am besten "passt" zu belassen, dafür die Gehäuselüfter auf den Warmluftstrom anzupassen. Zum Beispiel seitlich höhere Drehzahlen für die Frischluft, hinten raus stärker o.ä.

Um das festzustellen kann man *ansatzweise* folgende Methode verwenden:


Seitenwand herausnehmen
im laufenden Idle Betrieb Hand reinhalten, wo gibt es Luftbewegung ?
im Hochlastbetrieb (CPU/GPU) dasselbe, wohin "drückt" die warme Luft ?
in einem Gehäuse gibt es also Gebiete, wo sich warme Luft eher sammelt bzw. wohin Warmluft besser oder schlechter abfließen/abgelüftet werden kann
Mit steigenden Drehzahlen der Lüfter (unter Last > Temperatur > Drehzahlerhöhung) *verändert* sich der Airflow, entweder kommt mehr Warmluft von der CPU und/oder der GPU, das Netzteil zieht selbsttätig die eigene Temperatur ab, restliche Komponenten (Festplatten, Mainboard, DVD Laufwerke usw.) haben ebenfalls Wärmeentwicklung, die irgendwohin sollte.

Optimal ist ein Infrarot Thermometer, um die Wärmeausbreitung im Inneren zu registrieren, siehe die Wärmebild Fotos im Heft bzw. den Artikeln dazu.

Am sinnvollsten hat sich m.M. ein konstanter Luftstrom über alle passiven Komponenten bewährt, dazu eine Lüfterregelung die frühzeitig stark ansteigende Temperaturen von den Hochleistungskomponenten (CPU/GPU/Spannungsversorgung am Board wie im Netzteil) mit Kühlungsluft versorgt.

Hat man ein relativ großes Gehäuse, ist die Frischluft meist weniger das Problem. Trotzdem braucht man dann Lüfter um die kalte wie warme Luft zu transportieren. Bei sehr engen Gehäusen breitet sich mangels Wärme aufnehmendem Material (Gehäuse) die "Temperatur" schnell aus und erwärmt alle übrigen Komponenten mit.

Ein einziger neuer Kühler im System bringt demnach keine ultimative Lösung. Besteht jedoch keinerlei Lüftungsproblem, dann dürfte die Ausrichtung des Kühlers ziemlich irrelevant sein.


----------



## janekdaus (16. Januar 2014)

Asus M2N68 AM SE2, phenom ii x4 945 und der Kühler en Zalman CNPS 9700 Led. 
Ich kann ihn nur nach oben oder unten einbauen, weil die Halterung auf meinem Mainboard nichts anderes möglich macht.

Das Netzteil sitzt unten und ich habe oben links in der Ecke einen 120mm Lüfter, der die Luft aus dem Gehäuse rauspustet und einen Lüfter oben in der Mitte, der die Luft von oben anzieht und ins Gehäuse pustet. 
Im Moment habe ich den Cpu Kühler so angebracht, dass er nach unten bläst. Wenn ich es andersrum machen würde, würde er ja die warme Luft von der Graka anziehen. 
Die Temps von der Cpu sind so auch sehr gut: Nach ca 4std prime max 50 grad


----------



## mickythebeagle (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*

Den Lüfter im Deckel drehen damit er auch raus bläst, und so den Kühler einbauen das er nach oben bläst und gut ist.


----------



## Intel22nm (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*



janekdaus schrieb:


> Das Netzteil sitzt unten und ich habe oben links in der Ecke einen 120mm Lüfter, der die Luft aus dem Gehäuse rauspustet und einen Lüfter oben in der Mitte, der die Luft von oben anzieht und ins Gehäuse pustet.


 
Das NT zieht von unten Kaltluft und bläst nach hinten raus ? Oder zieht von innen Warmluft ?



janekdaus schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich den Cpu Kühler so  angebracht, dass er nach unten bläst. Wenn ich es andersrum machen  würde, würde er ja die warme Luft von der Graka anziehen.
> Die Temps von der Cpu sind so auch sehr gut: Nach ca 4std prime max 50 grad


 
Grafikkarte oben - was ist das denn für ein Gehäuse, Gigabyte Luxo ?

Oder deine Grafikkarte ist passiv und Warmluft steigt nach oben. Dann würde der CPU Kühler nach unten eine Gegenbewegung erzeugen, was Verwirbelungen ergibt.

Eine aktiv gekühlte Grafikkarte - ausser jenen die hinten über den Slot nach aussen blasen - mit Rückseite dem CPU Sockel zugewandt, bläst i.d.R. seitlich die Warmluft ab (Top Blower), an den Gehäuseseitenteilen steigt die Luft dann hoch, wüsste nicht wie da ein Spot auf den CPU Kühler zustande kommen kann. Oder die Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte blasen nach unten ab. Bei einem seitlich offenen Gehäuse (Lüftungsschlitze) genügt das bereits um einen Großteil der Warmluft unten hinten zu entsorgen.

Da stimme ich @mickythebeagle zu, bei vorhandenen Lüfter oben im Gehäuse stets dort rausblasen lassen. Das ergibt einen im Gehäuseinneren durchgehenden Luftzug. Falls die Grafikkarte die Luft nicht extrem stark nach unten drückt.

Deswegen mein Rat, die Luftmassenbewegung mit der Hand abschätzen, im Idle und unter Vollast CPU/GPU.


----------



## Tazmal27 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*

vor einigen monaten wurde mir empfohlen im fractal design arc midi 2 den cpu kühler so zu platzieren das er warme luft zieht durch die lamellen und hinten wieder raus bläst und jetzt auf einmal soll man den cpu kühler nach oben richten?


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*

Dazu muss man sich das Gehäuse und die Grafikkarte genauer anschauen. Das nach oben ausrichten kann aber die gesamte Case Temp positiv beeinflussen, klar bekommt die CPU so 2-4°C mehr ab. Dafür kommt die warme Luft schneller von der Grafikkarte weg (wenn diese Alternative Kühler besitzt). Bei Standardkühlern und Gehäusen ohne Lüfter (-ausschnitt) im Deckel natürlich sinnlos...

Zusätzlich sind natürlich Standortbedingungen wichtig: Unterm Schreibtisch würde ich eine andere Variante wählen... oder wenn der Rechner mit der Rückseite zur Wand steht, sollte man berücksichtigen.


----------



## janekdaus (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*

Das NT ieht von unten kaltluft an und bläst die nach hinten raus und die Grafikkarte sitzt unten


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU Kühler in welche Richtung?*

Mach doch einfach mal ein Foto und formulier eine Frage. Die im Startpost gestellte Frage wurde ausreichend beantwortet.


----------



## janekdaus (16. Januar 2014)

So ich habe jetzt, wie ihr gesagt habt, den CPU Kühler so eingebaut, dass er nach oben bläst und den Gehäuselüfter oben auch. Fhnktioniert Super! 
Danke für die vielen Ratschläge


----------

